# Very long range aerials



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY

About 1/20 of the city (central part)



Other bigger (Extreme southwestern part)


----------



## nar-lee (Mar 15, 2007)

Those of Athens are crazy !!! They must have a very dense city for it to look of just one colour


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the comment @nar-lee  i am glad you liked Athens...


----------



## felix801 (Feb 12, 2008)

TOKYO








skyscrapercity.com. japanese001.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

crazy tokyo


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Toronto









Buenos Aires









San Francisco 









New York


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

A nice one with Miami rising through the clouds

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexthoth/3604771032/


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Beirut*










Solidere









courtesy of jups_ghosh


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photos of Beirut :cheers:

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobcatnorth/138830677/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobcatnorth/145398294/

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/angsty_otaku/1363072356/


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Some smaller cities: 

Manchester, Sheffield, Leeds, and Bradford









Brasilia 









Balneário Camboriú









Calgary









Grand Rapids


----------



## fri (May 2, 2009)

I have no pics to contribute, but wow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

monkeyronin said:


> Brasilia


This aerial of Brasilia is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Córdoba


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/giopac/2334952391/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/299346914/


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

More Athens, Greece:

(all pics form flickr.com's users: haodang, maka maka, and nrares)


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

tokyo


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

taipei


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reidlromeo/2103183832/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajkirschner/97232299/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giopac/2476556113/


----------

